# Slash Narwol Floater



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Anybody? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

my buddy got one this year specifically for Niseko (not the board i'd have chosen) i can ask him questions

but based on his instagram posts, he seems to love it

I have an ATV and Happy Place


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't have the Narwhal, but have the Straight. I sized up for more powder (180lbs with a 161) and it's stiffer than I like to ride. Overall solid board and built like a tank. Since it's stiff it takes some work to get the nose up (very minimal rocker) in deep snow. I've been told that the Narwhal is stiffer than the Straight but can't confirm that. Hope this helps.


----------

